# Geared up PS90



## Shipwreck

Ok, I got my stuff in  - FINALLY. Set everything up and bore sighted the Eotech at 50 yards behind my house. Now, I'll fine tune it at the range. Also sighted the laser in at 7 yards - home defense emergency distance 

Have a Scorpion flashlight mounted on the other side


----------



## Baldy

Looks like your getting all your ducks in line there Ship. When you going to get a chance to take it out to the range and give it a live fire workout? Good luck with it.


----------



## Benzbuilder

I.m with Baldy. When are you gonna shoot it? I am anxious to know how it shoots.


----------



## Shipwreck

Benzbuilder said:


> I.m with Baldy. When are you gonna shoot it? I am anxious to know how it shoots.


Friday or Sat 

I also have been trying to figure out how to keep it in my closet without always having it in the case. It doesn't work too well on a traditional hanging wall rack. And, I don't have a gun safe (but will have a gun closet when I get a combo doorknob)

So, I came across this by accident at wal-mart today - It works very well



















I put it in the middle of the brackets, and lean it sideways. The hook catched the holes in the stock


----------



## Benzbuilder

Neat rig Ship. the hook might also work if you hang it from the ceiling. Hanging the PS90 by the front grip. where it is about shoulder high. for fast deployment.


----------



## Shipwreck

Benzbuilder said:


> Neat rig Ship. the hook might also work if you hang it from the ceiling. Hanging the PS90 by the front grip. where it is about shoulder high. for fast deployment.


 

Haha.

I will have my strap on monday for it, and then I am good to go 

And, for the first time EVER, I can shoot a rifle with my dominate left eye (I am right handed). Now, I can actually use the eotech like it is supposed to be - with both eyes open. I've never been into rifles before because of this problem...

When I shoot a rifle with my right eye, I have to close one eye.

This mount is high enough to give me a perfect cheek weld using my left eye


----------



## scooter

WHAT???? them things dont come with an antigravity storage device built in??? what the heck ya gettin fer your 1700$ then???:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Oh yeah and always remember ya can move the EOtech to the left rail for easier left eye aiming if ya need to just remember that l/r is now up/down and vice versa


----------



## Shipwreck

scooter said:


> WHAT???? them things dont come with an antigravity storage device built in??? what the heck ya gettin fer your 1700$ then???:mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Oh yeah and always remember ya can move the EOtech to the left rail for easier left eye aiming if ya need to just remember that l/r is now up/down and vice versa


I like the eotech as is  - Its really kewl. Can't wait to try the gun out this weekend


----------



## 2400

Did you sight it in with the iron sights before you put the EOTech on?


----------



## Shipwreck

2400 said:


> Did you sight it in with the iron sights before you put the EOTech on?


Their are iron sights on this model of gun, but they are not very good. It's a last resort kinda thing. No one ever uses them, and it is my understanding that they can be off. It's a very small groove on each side of the gun, depending on if U are right or left handed. Its not made to shoot w/ iron sights. It came with an optical sight already mounted. But, it doesn't work well in low light. Most people just replace it w/ something else.

I put the EOtech on and used a laser boresighter last night. I guessed 50 yards based on property lines, and zeroed it in that way. I can make fine adjustments at the range this weekend.


----------



## Charlie

I told you so............I told you so............the EOTECH is great, isn't it!


----------



## Shipwreck

Charlie said:


> I told you so............I told you so............the EOTECH is great, isn't it!


Yes, I like it a lot. Has a wide field of views - better than the red dot sights. I like it a lot. I almost got the AA version, but as the rails are not very long, I opted for the N battery version. I know that 200 hours will last me way more than a year, but I'll probably get in the habit of changing out the batteries 1x a year to play it safe.


----------



## Charlie

Just check it every now and then. It'll last a looooong time. Remember, it turns itself off after a while. I think it's after 4 hours. That means you could turn it on 50 times and never turn it off before it went dead.


----------



## Shipwreck

Charlie said:


> Just check it every now and then. It'll last a looooong time. Remember, it turns itself off after a while. I think it's after 4 hours. That means you could turn it on 50 times and never turn it off before it went dead.


I thought I read that if U turn it on with the "down" arrow, it turns off after 4 hours. And, if U turn it on with the "up" arrow, it shuts down after 8. Something like that. It was 2 different amounts. Anyway, yea, it will last a while.


----------



## john doe.

Sweat Shipwreck! Very Sweet.


----------



## Rustycompass

*nice*



Shipwreck said:


> Ok, I got my stuff in


 that's a pretty wicked lookin piece of hardware you have there Ship ... is that the FN that rotates (so to speak) the cartridges? "as in" the round is loaded horizontally to the weapon and is rotated & then fed into the breach? pretty cool. Maybe I'm thinking of a different FN...?
Merry Christmas to you ......... :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck

rustycompass said:


> that's a pretty wicked lookin piece of hardware you have there Ship ... is that the FN that rotates (so to speak) the cartridges? "as in" the round is loaded horizontally to the weapon and is rotated & then fed into the breach? pretty cool. Maybe I'm thinking of a different FN...?
> Merry Christmas to you ......... :smt023


No, this is the one. The mag is horizonal, and the rounds rotate 90 degrees to enter the barrel.


----------



## Benzbuilder

Ship, have you been to the 5 7 forum? I saw on there that some ammo didn't like to make the turn. It would jam the bolt from going into battery.


----------



## Shipwreck

Benzbuilder said:


> Ship, have you been to the 5 7 forum? I saw on there that some ammo didn't like to make the turn. It would jam the bolt from going into battery.


Yes, I have been on there for a while. There are some older ammo types in 5.7 that are not made any longer - The 3 that are available to civilians seem fine. I haven't read anything about that - and I spent time going thru pretty much all the messages that have something to do with the PS90.


----------



## Gator

Looks nice !!


----------



## nukehayes

My God, that is sexy Ship! Congrats, I thought it wouldn't be all that good with the longer barrel. But wow, that is the perfect setup to, Hox many mags do you have for it.


----------



## Shipwreck

I have two 50-round mags, and am expecting a 3rd to be delivered anyday. Eventually, I want 1 more - so I can have 4. They are almost $60 a mag.


----------



## Shipwreck

nukehayes said:


> My God, that is sexy Ship! Congrats, I thought it wouldn't be all that good with the longer barrel. But wow, that is the perfect setup to, Hox many mags do you have for it.


Here is the final version w/ the strap attached


----------



## VTDefender

sexy little rigs aren't they? Nice setup Shipwreck


----------



## Shipwreck

Hey  - I think I've seen your pics on another forum. Nice that U have 2. I broke the bank with just 1  - and all the accesories I needed. Them mounting rails are super expensive, I'll tell ya that.

I'd love an AR or the FS2000, but with a child on the way, I don't see that happening. So, I'll be happy w/ just the PS90


----------



## VTDefender

Shipwreck said:


> Hey  - I think I've seen your pics on another forum. Nice that U have 2. I broke the bank with just 1  - and all the accesories I needed. Them mounting rails are super expensive, I'll tell ya that.
> 
> I'd love an AR or the FS2000, but with a child on the way, I don't see that happening. So, I'll be happy w/ just the PS90


Yeah...I'm Thorfinn on 57forums.

I think these suckers are going to be worth a mint someday so I grabbed one in each color. :smt033


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, I agree. I have passed up one one of those HK grey 45 carbines in the late 1990s, and their price has really gone up. But year, with the mag capacity. if bans ever come, the price will jump for sure. I just hope the ammo isn't ever discontinued...


----------



## VTDefender

I doubt it will be. There are enough PD's using the 5.7 and enough SRT's using the P90 that it should be around for a long time. Also if wolf makes good on its promise to produce and export their own 5.7 we should be gtg.


----------

